# First Ice Combo ideas?



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Hey guys, after a couple of years of thinking about fishing the hard water, this coming ice will (hopefully) be my first. Pretty much my buddy is going to invest in a 2 man shanty and I am in charge of getting us a couple of ice combos and the other smaller necessities. So my question for you seasoned ice guys, what are a couple of fair priced combos that I should look into. Budget will be around $50-$60 dollars per combo. And we will be focusing on saugeye and crappie in shallow lakes. 
Lastly have a happy thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

A couple of those dave genz light or ultra light if your mainly going for panfish, get the medium weight if your gonna do the walleye too. The reels have a good feel to em and the handles fold with the push of a button. Kinda nice if you put them in a case.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

lots of ice rods are perfectly fine for starting off Midoh... check out Frabill's website too...$50-$60 is more than enought to get a really nice set up. i dont think i have an ice rod that i've spent more than $25 on. 

if I could give a small piece of advice though ...if you are just now starting out, Personally, I would hold off on buying a shanty...just get a few tungsten Jigs, some ice fishing line ,and a couple combos ,and use the 5 gallon bucket's that are in your garage for tackle storage and a place to sit. You can just go down to the hardware store and buy a $20 kids toboggan for help with dragging it all around on the ice. and if you really think that you love icefishing after the first season or two...THEN.... drop the cash for the shanty. and believe me... you WILL know if you like ice fishing...


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

Hey Bud, I was looking around to buy more stuff because that's what we fishermen do! and I found this link.
http://www.fleetfarm.com/category/f...53A4624DF359707E9BCAA17C48E77DA9.mff-store3-1
Hope it helps,
Good luck!


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I have a 2 person ice shanty if your buddy is interested. It's in great condition has lights and ready to go it's a Frabill Ice Cruiser 300


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Thanks guys! Hopefully I can purchase some goodies here soon. As for the shanty I left that completely up to my buddy.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I never bought combo's for ice fishing. I bought a dow rod and cut it to size (rod butt) then took the top off a 2 piece rod, measured the diameter and drilled a hole in the center of the dow rod and inserted the top of the 2 piece rod. 
Wallah, instant ice fishing rod. Just use electrical tape to put your reel on it and you're all set!!

I caught Pike, Walleye, Trout and pan fish on these set-ups. Save your money!!! Save it for more lures when the bait monkey strikes.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Can't go wrong with the HT Ice Blue rods... combo will run you about 20-25


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

Used my X-mas gift certs last week, $25.00 each from Gander and Bass Pro. Both had a combo for $20.00. Choose from light to medim light etc. Ordered last Tues, at the front door Sat. Gander had free shipping on any amount purchased.


----------



## ratherbecasting (Aug 21, 2012)

I love my Jason Mitchel perch and walleye combos. The perch combo handles crappies and saugeyes with no problem. Instead of buying a shanty, buying a depth finder would be a better investment.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Everything seemed to work out well, I got an HT combo from my girlfriend that is a light action. And my sister is getting me a 13 fishing white noise combo. My parents are getting me a hand auger as a present and some of the safety gear. Still haven't heard about the shanty but I might have to mention to my friend about the depth finder (it seems more practical.)
Now I'm just going to start looking at some lures and jigs for crappie and saugeye. I'm excited to give it go!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

midoh39 said:


> Everything seemed to work out well, I got an HT combo from my girlfriend that is a light action. And my sister is getting me a 13 fishing white noise combo. My parents are getting me a hand auger as a present and some of the safety gear. Still haven't heard about the shanty but I might have to mention to my friend about the depth finder (it seems more practical.)
> Now I'm just going to start looking at some lures and jigs for crappie and saugeye. I'm excited to give it go!


Awesome man! Make sure you have a good pair of boots also because your feet will get chilly hanging out on a block of ice all day long. I have been addicted to ice fishing since the first time I went.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I hope you guys like it! I started 2 years ago and love it.I've been slowly adding to my aresonal. I started off using my ul rods. An have eventually gotten some cheap rods I use my regular reels on.... If this cold sets in ill invest in a quality combo this season.
I agree on some sort of electronic to read bottom an what's below over a shanty at first. 
But keep your eyes peeled at the end of this season for deals to stock up for future seasons. And Xmas deals as well....
Another cheap combo that "works" are the dock demons Walmart sales. Oh an u can usually find a few cheap at the expo


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Look over the dock demon reels. Stay away from the plastic spools on the spinning reel. I was using them off the docks at alum creek and had two crack. They replaced them with no problems but after two cracking I lost faith in them.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

quackpot said:


> Look over the dock demon reels. Stay away from the plastic spools on the spinning reel. I was using them off the docks at alum creek and had two crack. They replaced them with no problems but after two cracking I lost faith in them.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

When i started ice fishing i made my own shanty and spent most of my money on the OTHER stuff...used cheapo rods for along time before getting the combos...in fact,most of the time pan fishing i still use the cheap rods...good luck and hope you enjoy your 1st year...its hard to beat pan fish caught on the hardwater...


----------

